# Finder  Error 36



## WON (Nov 28, 2009)

I have been pulling a folder with sub-folders from iMAC Desktop to a flashdrive so as to use on my Macbook when I travel. Suddenly after several months with no problems I am getting the msg "The Finder cant complete the operation because some data in * cant be read or written.
(Error code -36)" The folder won't copy to flashdrive. I have checked flashdrive with Disk Utility, tried different flashdrive, to no avail.  the only way I can move the folder is by moving sub-folders one by one and if they generate the same msg by moving their files one by one. I cannot move as a whole. Running Snow Leopard 10.6.2.  It is possible that this commenced after installing an OS X update but i can't be sure.


----------



## bacmac (Dec 3, 2009)

I have started having this VERY SAME problem. Have been able to copy files to and from a memory stick (FAT32 formatted) for ages, no problems. Tried today, and given same error as above. I have no idea what i've done to cause it. Recently (within last 7 days) upgraded to Snow Leopard. Again, to reiterate - I am having the EXACT same problem - i.e. I can also copy files one by one, but the problem seems to affect only one set of files, which contain multiple subfolders, and if I move the contained files, there's no problem. Is not a file-based issue as copied the trouble some file-group onto a memory stick (Mac-OSX formatted) and managed to copy via a third-party mac onto a Fat32 formatted stick...

ANY HELP PLEASE!?!?!?!?!


----------



## bacmac (Dec 3, 2009)

I have started having this VERY SAME problem. Have been able to copy files to and from a memory stick (FAT32 formatted) for ages, no problems. Tried today, and given same error as above. I have no idea what i've done to cause it. Recently (within last 7 days) upgraded to Snow Leopard. Again, to reiterate - I am having the EXACT same problem - i.e. I can also copy files one by one, but the problem seems to affect only one set of files, which contain multiple subfolders, and if I move the contained files, there's no problem. Is not a file-based issue as copied the trouble some file-group onto a memory stick (Mac-OSX formatted) and managed to copy via a third-party mac onto a Fat32 formatted stick...

ANY HELP PLEASE!?!?!?!?!


----------



## bacmac (Dec 3, 2009)

oops on the double post - am new


----------



## bacmac (Dec 4, 2009)

I have spoken to a very helpful applecare-support person. After finally conveying accurately the nature of the problem, they suggested some remedies. Unfortunately none of them worked (we tried probably 15-20 different combinations of solutions). The problem, it appears, occurs when trying to copy a folder system (i.e. set of folders with subfolders and files) that has been used previously on a windows pc.
For instance:

Folder XYZ - on windows PC. 
- Saved onto FAT formatted memory stick.

FAT formatted memory stick with Folder XYZ mounted on Mac (running 10.6.2).
- Folder XYZ copied onto Mac (running latest SNOW LEOPARD) harddrive (ie its internal harddrive)

 - - - SO FAR NO PROBLEM - - - 

Folder XYZ deleted from original memory stick/new FAT memory stick mounted
- Folder XYZ 'copied' from Mac HD onto FAT memory stick
 - - - - THIS WILL GENERATE ERROR -36 - - - -

This has happened to me every time I have performed the sequence, it doesn't seem to matter what file type is used. (caveat - only tried simple .txt, .xls etc...)

The good news is, when the applecare operator attempted the same operation, they ran into the same problem. Which, I guess, is also the bad news.

So, apple know about it, and, I am assured, are working on it.


----------



## djackmac (Dec 4, 2009)

I usually see that error when trying to pull data off of bad HDs. You might want to boot to your install DVD and run disk utility on your drive to check the integrity of the drive. Whenever I run into that error, I usually will have to work around or delete the particular file(s) that are causing the error. I believe it very likely could be that the particular file folder you are trying to copy has hit a bad sector, which even good HDs have an acceptable amount of bad sectors before the drive is considered bad. I would try maybe to run some kind of defrag utility like idefrag to see if it will relocate the contents of the folder to other good sectors.


----------



## woodybrg (Dec 6, 2009)

A temporary fix, for me...maybe will help someone else. Agreeing to all of you above. My issues were getting the 'Finder Error Code -36' when even just going from the iMac to a flash drive (Fat32, Fat16). Actually transferring files, no problem. Won't work transferring Folders.  This began after the 10.6.2 upgrade in Snow Leopard. After trying many things and talking to AppleStore and AppleCare believe now will need to wait for their fix eventually, I hope, as they couldn't help now. My fix for now was to reinstall Snow Leopard, which from the disc, put on 10.6. Now using 10.6 and all is working good like before. I had, I believe, been using 10.6.1 before and was good then I think, so that version may work again. I am reluctant to do 10.6.1 for now, mainly because don't have the time to fix again if it doesn't work. You might try it though, I will eventually. For now...10.6 seems ok, so if you didn't have issues before with it, you may want to go back to it until Apple does their thing, hopefully soon. If you go back to 10.6 or 10.6.1 and all is working, would you mind letting me know (?) as it will be more info I can talk to Apple about.  Thanks!


----------



## nditmer (Dec 7, 2009)

I have been experiencing exactly the same problem for about 2 weeks now, having owned the MacBook Pro for about 4 weeks.  At first I thought it was because my office computer used an older operating system, but even if transferring between 2 Snow Leopard computers, the problem persists.  I've had the computer in to an authorized repair facility, talked to phone support personnel, and finally wrote a hard copy letter to Apple because the phone person said they respond to every one of those.  I'm frustrated beyond belief, but honestly, a little relieved to know now that I'm not the only one experiencing this.  I hope they get it fixed soon!


----------



## WON (Dec 9, 2009)

I am reassured by your various similar experiences, like bacmac I had also found it necessary to work from and save to the same flashdrive in Windows. (*@#@!  MS)
I now avoid problem by working only from the flashdrive but because i am super nervous about having a problem with it and losing my work I save it to desktop constantly to ensure that files are backed up by time machine.
Hopefully apple come up with a fix.


----------



## cfasi (Dec 12, 2009)

I encountered this problem today, and I found the source of it.  On external filesystems (flashdrive, webdav, etc), Mac OS X uses dot-underscore files to save extended attribute data.  When copying the files back to a Mac in Snow Leopard 10.6.2, the extended data is properly merged back into the files (since HFS can support resource forks), but strangely the dot-underscore files also make their way back.  I suspect that this might be recently-changed behavior, because Apple's documentation indicates the the Finder looks for these dot-underscore files in particular to merge their data back; so why it also copies them puzzles me.  

See "Copy and Move Operations" at:
http://developer.apple.com/mac/libr...ual/BPFileSystem/Articles/FilesAndFinder.html

The solution for me was to run the dot_clean command in Terminal in a directory I wanted to copy back.

I hope Apple fixes this soon.  I am going to submit a report; may I ask that folks already in touch with Apple see if this solves their problems and report it as well?


----------



## apeterson (Dec 25, 2009)

I have encountered a similar problem.  I am traveling tonight to the Dominican Republic.  However, I need to move my Aperture Library from my WD EHD to my Mac Book Pro internal HD.  Upon attempting to copy the Library, I receive "The Finder cannot complete the operation because some data in "Aperture Library" could not be read or written (Error code -36).

Does anyone have a workaround or solution TODAY?  Thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## Mattt1 (Dec 27, 2009)

I had the error 36 issue with a USB stick (flash drive) and it turns out that if the drive gets formatted to an MSDOS system, perhaps by using it even with a PC or USB reader running non-Mac software as in this case, the file system gets messed with in OS X 10.6.2 (which I am running on a Mac Book Pro). I simply reformatted the USB drive from DOS to Mac Extended and it all works. Use the disk utility to do that and make sure your data is backed up since you can get it onto your Mac HD but not the other way around.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Mikercore (Jan 2, 2010)

This may help after reading previous posts, I have a MacBook with Snow Leopard 10.6.2.  I wanted to transfer JPG photo files to a flashdrive (FAT 32) but got error code -36 saying the folder couldn't be read or written to.There were some sub folders to.  I made a new folder with a different name and copied the contents of the old folder into the new, the new folder then copied with no problems onto my flashdrive, albeit a little slowly.  It worked for me!


----------



## oneof52 (Jan 10, 2010)

Mikercore said:


> This may help after reading previous posts, I have a MacBook with Snow Leopard 10.6.2.  I wanted to transfer JPG photo files to a flashdrive (FAT 32) but got error code -36 saying the folder couldn't be read or written to.There were some sub folders to.  I made a new folder with a different name and copied the contents of the old folder into the new, the new folder then copied with no problems onto my flashdrive, albeit a little slowly.  It worked for me!



This worked for me!
Made a new empty folder on the desktop.  Moved the file to the new folder.  Copied the new folder to the flash drive.


----------



## Pedwalk (Jan 21, 2010)

I am a very new imac user, and running into the same issue.  It did use this external drive with windows, so that does seem to be the key component.

My workaround: Drag the folders/files to the trash (sounds wierd, I know).  Open the trash and drag them to the desired location.  It works! (for me at least)

I guess it is the same as the above post after reading it, only you save a step in having to create a folder I suppose.


----------



## Growly (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi,

Had the same prob in 10.6.2.

This solved my prob:
When formatting a disk to FAT through the "erase" pane, it creates a partition map scheme as a GUID, which is used by HFS+ (OS X), and not as a MBR (Master Boot Record) which FAT (Windows) uses.
Meaning = error code -36

Instead go the "Partition" pane. Set Volume Scheme to: 1 Partition. on the right set Format to: MS-DOS (FAT). Click Option and choose Master Boot Record and click OK.
Click apply. If asked to partition, click partition.

The disk now has the correct partition map scheme

NB: This will of course erase everything...!


----------



## babymacuser (Feb 16, 2010)

The "error code 36" message popped up for me after I'd erased a flash drive and was re-loading it with files. As mentioned above, it was just the folders that wouldn't copy- all the files transferred fine. I was working on a mac with Snow Leopard the whole time. No PC was involved.

To fix this I went back into Disk Utility and clicked 'Repair Disk' in the First Aid tab. Now things seem to be working fine.

Hope this works for someone else someone else!


----------



## JamesShadow (Feb 27, 2010)

I've just had this very same problem on a brand new iMac with Snow Leopard.

Copied large directory structure from existing iMac running Leopard and installed on new iMac with Snow Leopard.

All fine.

Carried on with my daily work for a week.

Went to copy the directory structure back onto the same external HDD in order to take home and duplicate content so that I could work from home and....

error 36

The external HDD is only used on these 2 iMacs.

I also downloaded 'Path Finder' and even this won't copy and paste the files properly.

This is a major pain in the 'arse' (UK spelling, other version is actually a donkey!!)

I'm actually furious because I purposely forked out £1,400.00 on a new iMac so that I could copy files between 2 locations and work on the same In-Design files from home and office.

In-Design works from 'linked' files.

If apple don't sort this then it renders the other iMac effectively useless!

I'm considering removing Snow Leopard and putting Leopard on the new iMac.

I'm worried about losing my work though. I'm fairly new to macs (2 years) so don't know if I can do this easily.

Apple should hang their heads in shame. User requirements don't get much more basic than this. 'Copy & Paste'!!!!

Come on apple - get it together. Gates is laughing his arse off!


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 27, 2010)

You didn't say that you have tried any repair process  on your external hard drive, even running Disk Utility, then Repair Disk (not the same as Repair Disk Permissions) on that external.
If that doesn't help - backup the files that you need to save on that hard drive, then make a new partition in Disk Utility, which effectively erases the drive. Do this on your Mac booted to 10.6.2 - not on your Mac running 10.5


----------



## JamesShadow (Feb 27, 2010)

DeltaMac said:


> You didn't say that you have tried any repair process  on your external hard drive, even running Disk Utility, then Repair Disk (not the same as Repair Disk Permissions) on that external.
> If that doesn't help - backup the files that you need to save on that hard drive, then make a new partition in Disk Utility, which effectively erases the drive. Do this on your Mac booted to 10.6.2 - not on your Mac running 10.5



Thanks for the advice. I'll try that in the morning. (Just as soon as I've figured out how to do it!!)

Thanks again, much appreciated.

J.


----------



## izzy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

Rolled back to 10.6 from 10.6.2 and it worked beautifully. Thanks


----------



## JamesShadow (Feb 28, 2010)

JamesShadow said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll try that in the morning. (Just as soon as I've figured out how to do it!!)
> 
> Thanks again, much appreciated.
> 
> J.



I bought a new WD 'My Book' external HDD and no problems (as yet) encountered.

I then formatted the original HDD (also WD - Western Digital) and made sure it was formatted to Mac (Journaled) and hey presto - problem solved!!

Thanks for all the advice - this was a real worry / problem and I wouldn't have know where to start without your help.

Many thanks.

J.


----------



## Jeff Brown (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm an unable to copy any files from my MacBook Pro Desktop to Files.  I'm running 10.6.2 and I was able to copy a few weeks ago (not sure if I updated my OS before or after successfully copying files).  However, now I can't get anything to copy to my iPhone and it's extremely frustrating.  Any helpful suggestions are much appreciated.  

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## rolandt (May 16, 2010)

I had the same problem as you (error 36) with the finder and also crash of time machine during first saving.
After a lot of trial and multiple hours of web search, i finally found the solution by myself.
I give it to you, let me know if it's the same for you.

Simply change the parameter for computer energy saving to the max value.

It appear to me that running in this mode generate problem with external drive in use.


----------



## thomasjojo (Jun 16, 2010)

I have the same problem on a SMB NAS. 

I recived an update in OSX now, the 10.6.4 , that actually says its solves that problem;

- address issues copying, renaming, or deleting files on SMB file servers

Im upgrading now, and I will tell you how that works.

Thomas


----------



## thomasjojo (Jun 16, 2010)

that didnt help.. :+


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 16, 2010)

thomasjojo, those issues will not really be resolved.
The tasks you try to do, copying, deleting, renaming, all require the "x" (execute) privileges on that filesystem. Which you can't get on SMB from the *X platforms such as OS X. You can get read and write (RW) and improve those, but X is just utopia - unfortunately. With any method you currently have for accessing, using, reading, writing, doing anything from a Mac on those systems will all have RW but not RWX.


----------



## thomasjojo (Jun 17, 2010)

its easier to make the mac disks, and have my only pc-user able to write on that...


----------



## DavidField (Jul 10, 2010)

I had exactly the same problem when trying to copy a large number of photos to an SD card to be read by a photoframe The transfer would fail 1/2 way through. None of te files were in sub folders. After reading through this thread I tried reformatting on the PC laptop but this did not make any difference. I then reformatted on the mac again to FAT  and I was able to copy the files but the photoframe couldn't read the card nor could the PC. I had to reformat the card in the PC
 I tried transferring the files to a USB stick so that I could transfer via the PC. The PC appears to be able to read them but won't transfer them to the SD card either. I had to transfer the files to the PC first then to the SD card before I could get the frame to work


----------

